# Moving to Thailand



## Sukhothaitim (Jan 3, 2010)

Can anyone suggest an experienced removals company (UK to Thailand). Also any advice on customs and excise charges would be helpful.


----------



## Dr. G (Feb 17, 2010)

May I ask if you are moving on your own or for a company (either as expat working for a UK company in Thailand, or for a new Thai company?) It would simplify a lot if you can negotiate with your employer (if you have any) to have a professional relocation service involved.

I haven't used them myself, but quite popular in Bangkok is "Crown":

www dot crownrelo dot com


----------



## Sukhothaitim (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi, sorry for the delay in responding. I will be moving with my Thai wife. Not as part of any employment.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Sukhothaitim said:


> Hi, sorry for the delay in responding. I will be moving with my Thai wife. Not as part of any employment.


How long as you wife been in the UK? The reason I'm asking is that she is entitled to move her stuff back home import tax free providing she has liviwd abroad for more than a year. Wjetjher they honour this is another matter of course.

If you do have to pay import tax, then itemisa and do a deal (via your shipping agent) with customs BEFORE it lands - that way they most likely will not even bother unpacking it. 

Another thing, they will tax for duplicate items such a second TV's etc as by their understanding a "household" includes 'a' TV, not two (2 is a luxury - no matter how many they guy at customs has at his home!). This is true even if they have waved duties for her.


----------



## Sukhothaitim (Jan 3, 2010)

Many thanks


----------

